# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Serving Up Summer !

## Justin Case

Ever Made A
"Camp Fire Cake" ? Came across this fun Idea > http://familyfun.go.com/summer/summe...e-cake-687698/

----------

